# TPM Device not detected XPS 15 9560



## moh9994 (Sep 10, 2020)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19041, Installed 20200720105404.000000+180
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 32 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 630, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 952 GB (390 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 05FFDN, ver A00, s/n /29TLBH2/CN1296378L0334/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 29TLBH2
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check Device Manager for the TPM device.

Check the BIOS (Press F2 repeatedly on boot up, when the Dell icon shows) to ensure that TPM under the Security Menu is turned on.

Make sure the BIOS is updated. Make sure BitLocker is suspended before attempting the update, and make sure you have an AC adapter. Dell 15 9560 BIOS Version 1.20.0 (note to others, this is specifically for his model. Do not try to use this on any other Dell model)

Most Dell BIOS updates will check the version, but you can do this prior to the update by going to Command Prompt and type * wmic bios get smbiosbiosversion *and press enter. You should see numbers like 1.15.0. If your version showing is not 1.20.0 then use the file to update it.

If none of these work, it was suggested by a Dell technician to:

Remove AC adapter, and remove then remove the battery and memory.
Next, hold down the Power button for 30 seconds minimum. Wait 30 seconds more before adding the memory and battery back in.

This procedure is a simple task. All that is needed is a small phillips screwdriver and maybe a flathead to help remove the back cover. Once the back cover is removed, you will see the memory and battery.

Here is the service manual for reference (requires a PDF reader)


----------

